# Holland Sportbootführerschein



## HeikoNRW (19. Oktober 2016)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage, habe geshen dass man in Holland ab 20km/h einen Sportbootführerschein benötigt. Mein Boot fährt 23-24km/h, ist circa 5 Meter lang mit 15ps Außenboarder. Wird das kontrolliert wie schnell das Boot fährt? Wollte eventuell die Tage zum Haringvliet. Sportbootführerschein wollte ich im Dezember anfangen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Holland Sportbootführerschein*



HeikoNRW schrieb:


> Wird das kontrolliert wie schnell das Boot fährt?


Ja, das wird es.


----------



## HeikoNRW (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Holland Sportbootführerschein*

Ok, danke.

Wurde schonmal jemand kontrolliert? Gibt es Toleranzen oder sind die Jungs da knallhart?


----------



## wilhelm (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Holland Sportbootführerschein*

Die Jungs und Mädels sind mehr als Knallhart.
Es gibt keine Toleranzen und die haben super Messgeräte.
Aber ist doch ganz einfach eine Schraube mit geringerer Steigung plus Notfallausrüstung ( Anker/Westen/ Ruder ) und alles ist gut.
Siehe auch mal hier:https://www.rolfdreyer.de/Downloads/Holland.pdf


----------



## Bonsai1 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Holland Sportbootführerschein*

Hallo,
das mit der Schraube ist keine schlechte Idee.Aber bevor ich Geld in eine neue Schraube investieren würde würde ich es lieber in einen Sportbootführerschein investieren.So beschneidet man das Boot bzw. den Motor auch nicht in seiner Leistung.
Viele Grüße
Bonsai


----------



## Frank aus Lev (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Holland Sportbootführerschein*



Bonsai1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das mit der Schraube ist keine schlechte Idee.Aber bevor ich Geld in eine neue Schraube investieren würde würde ich es lieber in einen Sportbootführerschein investieren.So beschneidet man das Boot bzw. den Motor auch nicht in seiner Leistung.
> Viele Grüße
> Bonsai


Kann ich auch so unterschreiben.
Dazu kommt noch das man lernt die Schilder zu lesen, denn man darf längst nicht alles und überall ankern.


----------



## HeikoNRW (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Holland Sportbootführerschein*

SBF See fertig. Hat 2 Wochen gedauert und 202 € gekostet.


----------



## wilhelm (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Holland Sportbootführerschein*

Na dann meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch " Seemann" .#6#6#6


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Holland Sportbootführerschein*

Glückwunsch#6 und immer ne Hanbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.


----------



## dcpolo (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Holland Sportbootführerschein*



HeikoNRW schrieb:


> SBF See fertig. Hat 2 Wochen gedauert und 202 € gekostet.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

 Ich habe meinen im März gemacht, aber paar Euro mehr bezahlt. Darf man fragen wo und wie Du den gemacht hast?


----------



## HeikoNRW (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Holland Sportbootführerschein*

Danke!


Hab mir die Materialien von meinem Bruder geliehen und mich selbst damit und ner App (5€) auf die Prüfung vorbereitet. Hab also nur die Prüfungsgebühren (82€ Theorie+25€ Bootsmiete für die Praxis), Arztkosten (20€) und 2 Praxisstunden (70€) bezahlt. Die Navigationsaufgaben habe ich mit Youtube Tutorials erlernt, war recht easy. Hätte mein Kollege kein Krankenschein gehabt, hätte ich mir die 20€ Arztkosten auch noch sparen können...


----------

